# Annapolis 26



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello All,
My son is looking very hard at an Annapolis 26. He is planning on sailing on our inland lake here in SC. It looks like a great little boat and seems to quite solid and he can actually afford it. The only problem is that we can''t seem to find any information on these boats anywhere. Anybody here know anything about them? 
The owner took us out for a sail today and I was absoultely amazed at how well balanced the boat was. In 5-7 going to windward we let go of the helm and were steering the boat with headsail trim alone, the helm never moved. I''ve never been on a boat that well balanced before, I wonder if that is typical of this boat or if the PO did an excellent job of rigging it.
Any input would be appreciated.
Dirt


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

Dirt,

Meny years ago when I desired to move up from my status as a 16'' lake sailor. I wanted to see what a larger boat felt like, so I signed up for a weekend at Annapolis Sailing School and sailed on an Annapolis 26. I was very impressed with the handling of the boat, I was presently sailing a Melges M16 and the transition was seamless. The boat was a lot of fun, very easy to handle and responsive.

I''m sure if you contact Annapolis Sailing School they can give you lots of information on the boat. I understand they had the boats built for their use.

Good luck and fair winds,

Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also went to Annoplis Sailing School many years ago, and the boat your talking about is the Rainbow 26 which was a very easy sailing boat to learn on. If you search for info on the web for Rainbow 26 you should have some luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also went to Annapolis Sailing School many years ago, and the boat your talking about is the Rainbow 26 which was a very easy sailing boat to learn on. If you search for info on the web for Rainbow 26 you should have some luck.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

It''s been a while since this started but I finally got back. 

GMJ, I think if you check your files, as I did after your reply had me doubting, you''ll find that the Rainbow is a 24. Annapolis also had, at the time I was there, about a 1/2 dozen Anapolis 26''s which I sailed. The 26 had a standing room cabin, porta potty head etc. a generally nice sailing boat. 

Dirt, if your still interested or if your son purchased the one he was looking at I would be interested to know how it is working out.

Fair winds to all.

Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Dave,
My boy did in fact buy the boat and he''s been having a blast sailing this little jewel. He''s been steadily tinkering with it, fixing the various little things that weren''t quite the way he wanted them. For the most part the old boat is very solid. I can''t imagine it will have much resale value when it comes time to sell, but he didn''t pay much for it. I do appreciate the input.
Thanks 
Dirt


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

Dirt,

Glad to hear that it''s working out well. As I remember that model was nice to sail and should get your son firmly hooked on sailing.

Fair Winds,

Dave


----------



## witchcraft (Aug 11, 2004)

I just found your thread, I just purchaced a Annapolis 26 "Witchcraft" this spring. (FYI these were built by Tidewater boats inc.) I purchaced mine from the origanl owners and have most of the orignal brochures and paper work, Including the brochure from the annapolis sailing school featuring the annapolis 26.
I was also amazed at how well this boat sails, very well balanced, I can also steer with the sail trim without a problem. 
If you would like copies of any of the papers I have let me know and I will copy them and mail to you or scan and email them. Let me know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello witchcraft,
I would appreciate a copy of the literature you have. Please email me direct [email protected] 
Thank you in advance
Dirt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently became the proud owner of a 1974 Annapolis 26 and, having come across this thread, was wondering if anyone might have a scanned copy of the original literature that they could send. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Rainbow's IIRC are 24 ft, not 26.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think someone noted earlier in the thread that these are two different boats. The Rainbow is indeed a 24. The Annapolis 26 is based on the Rainbow, but it's longer (obviously) and has a larger cabin for weekending. I have an original one-page ad for the Annapolis 26, with a photo of a boat idential to my own; what I'm hoping to find is the rest of the original literature, referenced earlier in this thread. Many thanks.


----------



## LDP3 (Feb 1, 2017)

I know this is a very old thread but I'm just wondering if any Annapolis 26 folks are still out there. 

I grew up sailing but haven't had a boat for the last decade or two. I bought an Annapolis 26 for almost nothing in Nov 2016 and will be using it to teach the new wife how to sail over the next couple of years before we trade up to something larger. Spent a weekend in December sailing her from just south of Annapolis to Alexandria on the Potomac and, so far, the boat is very dry and rock solid...much better than I was anticipating given what I paid. I'll be doing some work off and on over the winter and will be looking forward to the spring. 

Would love to connect and exchange experiences with other owners, since there is a dearth of info posted on the boats.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

nealdc said:


> I think someone noted earlier in the thread that these are two different boats. The Rainbow is indeed a 24. The Annapolis 26 is based on the Rainbow, but it's longer (obviously) and has a larger cabin for weekending. I have an original one-page ad for the Annapolis 26, with a photo of a boat identiatl to my own; what I'm hoping to find is the rest of the original literature, referenced earlier in this thread. Many thanks.


Just for the record.....The Annapolis 26 is not based on the Rainbow. The Rainbow was an S&S design and the Annapolis 26 was designed by John Holmes from Nocomis Florida. The Annapolis 26 was based on an earlier Holmes MORC design.

Both the Annapolis 26 and the Rainbow came in daysailer and Weekender versions. Both were used by the Annapolis Sailing School.

Jeff


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

LDP3 said:


> I know this is a very old thread but I'm just wondering if any Annapolis 26 folks are still out there.
> 
> I grew up sailing but haven't had a boat for the last decade or two. I bought an Annapolis 26 for almost nothing in Nov 2016 and will be using it to teach the new wife how to sail over the next couple of years before we trade up to something larger. Spent a weekend in December sailing her from just south of Annapolis to Alexandria on the Potomac and, so far, the boat is very dry and rock solid...much better than I was anticipating given what I paid. I'll be doing some work off and on over the winter and will be looking forward to the spring.
> 
> Would love to connect and exchange experiences with other owners, since there is a dearth of info posted on the boats.


My best friend had one about 20 years ago and boy do I have stories. From losing masts to doing hull speed at anchor. Never was it the Boats fault or did she let us down. That boat sailed better with god knows how old sails than most I've been on.


----------



## Joe Americano (May 28, 2017)

Hi all. Just purchased an Annapolis 26 and am looking for any documentation this group may have. Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Joe Americano said:


> Hi all. Just purchased an Annapolis 26 and am looking for any documentation this group may have. Please email me at [email protected].


This Boat?

ANNAPOLIS 26 (HOLMES) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Joe Americano (May 28, 2017)

I was hoping someone would have an original brochure that could be scanned and emailed or something similar. In this thread one person had this.


----------



## Joe Americano (May 28, 2017)

Yes. That one.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

John Holmes the designer is still alive. Last I heard I think he was still in Nokomis Florida. He might still have the drawings.


----------

